# primo, secundo, tertio



## LiciaCricia

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir avec quelle fréquence et dans quel contexte vous emploieriez les adverbes primo, secundo et tertio. 

Est-il plus convenable de les employer dans les essais, les dissertations publiques etc., ou même dans les situations plus informelles?

Merci


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je les ai récemment vus dans le BD 'Persepolis': le père de Marji les a utilisés lors d'une conversation quelconque avec sa fille.

C'est mon seul témoignage mais ça c'est une situation très peu formelle.


----------



## itka

Oui, oralement, on les rencontre plutôt dans des contextes familiers et populaires...ou alors, par écrit, dans des documents scientifiques très sérieux.


----------



## quinoa

Je crois que j'éviterais dans une dissertation. J'en suis même sûr!!!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

A l'écrit, je les verrais plutôt dans un exposé scientifique, comme itka.
En dehors des exposé scientifiques et à l'oral, leur connotation me semble péremptoire.


----------



## LiciaCricia

Mais comment cela se fait que, si on les utilise à l'oral, ils sont perçus comme familiers, voire populaires, et à l'écrit ils sont tellement formels qu'il convient de les employer seulement pour les documents scientifiques très sérieux? Je n'arrive pas à comprendre cela...


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je dirais qu'on les emploie à l'oral au sens ironique, voir comique...peut-être ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Je dirais qu'on les emploie à l'oral au sens ironique, voir comique...peut-être ?


  Non, pas du tout…



Lacuzon said:


> En dehors des exposé scientifiques et à l'oral, leur connotation me semble péremptoire.


_Péremptoire_ ? Comment ça, _péremptoire_ ? 

En fait, pour moi, il n'y a pas de connotation familière à ces adverbes issus directement du latin (contrairement à _deuzio_ et _troisio_ qui font en effet très familier voire même populaire)…


----------



## Pamaque

Bon soir. Alors, on peut utiliser ces termes dans un contexte formal? 

Merci


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui on peut les utiliser dans un contexte formel.

Par péremptoire j'entends : primo on arme, secundo on vise et tertio on tire. Ou primo tu lis ta poésie, secundo tu l'apprends et tertio tu me la récites. Primo je n'ai pas d'ordres à recevoir de vous, secundo vous outrepassez votre fonction et tertio je ne suis pas en service.


----------



## Pamaque

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## LV4-26

Maître Capello said:


> En fait, pour moi, il n'y a pas de connotation familière à ces adverbes issus directement du latin (contrairement à _deuzio_ et _troisio_ qui font en effet très familier voire même populaire)…


Haha, j'allais parler de _deuxio_ (dans ma tête, je l'orthographie comme ça). Par contre, je n'avais jamais entendu _troizio_. Sans doute que les gens à qui j'ai eu affaire jusqu'ici n'avaient pas un argumentaire très développé.


----------



## tilt

LV4-26 said:


> Haha, j'allais parler de _deuxio_ (dans ma tête, je l'orthographie comme ça).


Je l'aurais écrit ainsi, moi aussi.
Mais le TLFi n'est finalement d'accord ni avec nous, ni avec MC, puisqu'il ne mentionne que _deusio_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le _Petit Robert_ ne l'écrit qu'avec _z_… Mais de toute façon, mieux vaut éviter cet horrible mot! 



Lacuzon said:


> Par péremptoire j'entends : primo on arme,  secundo on vise et tertio on tire. Ou primo tu lis ta poésie, secundo tu  l'apprends et tertio tu me la récites. Primo je n'ai pas d'ordres à  recevoir de vous, secundo vous outrepassez votre fonction et tertio je  ne suis pas en service.


Tout est affaire de contexte, mais les termes _primo, secundo_, etc. ne sont pas péremptoires. D'ailleurs, lorsqu'ils sont abrégés dans une liste en 1º, 2º, etc., ils n'ont alors plus du tout ce caractère-là.


----------



## Lacuzon

A l'oral seulement !


----------



## LV4-26

Lacuzon said:


> A l'oral seulement !


Je dois admettre qu'à l'oral, je ne l'ai jamais entendu que sur un ton péremptoire, voire agressif.

_Primo, ça ne te regarde pas. Secundo, tu me parles sur un autre ton...._

Synonyme de cet usage particulier : _Et d'une ! [...] Et de deux !_


----------



## Maître Capello

Lacuzon said:


> A l'oral seulement !


 Ah oui, pardon. J'avais mal relu ton post d'il y a deux ans…


----------



## Chimel

Même à l'oral, ces termes peuvent ne pas avoir ce caractère péremptoire s'ils servent simplement à énumérer des arguments. "Je ne suis pas allé en vacances avec eux parce que, primo, je voulais faire des économies et secundo, je ne supporte pas sa femme".

Mais sinon, d'accord avec vous, je vois bien ce que vous voulez dire.


----------

